# BRS Reactors



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I am looking at running GFO and bio pellets. Currantly I run GFO in a power filter.

I was wondering if I should get the single BRS reactor and run either GFO in the reactor and forget the bio pellets or run bio pellets in the reactor and just keep GFO in power filter.

Then I was thinking of getting the Dual BRS reactor and running carbon and GFO in one side and bio pellets in the other side.

What do you guys think? Is the dual reactor the way to go?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Dual reactor. Keeps life simpler when you segregate the medias and keeps everything contained nicely. I run 2 phosban reactors daisy chained (Carbon first, GFO after).


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

how did you daisy chain them?

and do you think I would be able to use that reactor for bio pellets?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The outflow from one reactor feeds the other reactor. That way there's no bypass. The BRS dual reactor works in the same way.

No idea if you can use them for biopellets, but I'd imagine you can.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

They can be used for bio pellets, But for small tanks.

1 cup for 50 Gallons.

2 cups fills a BRS reactor chamber.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

so i was talking to Bulk Reef Supply about it and they don't recommend running the bio pellets and GFO in the dual reactor because they both need different tumbling rates.

so my new question is, should I get it anyways and test it out for myself?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris Ive seen bio pellets in a BRS reactor... You dont want it, It works But not good.

A two little fishies 150 or 550 is the way to go, on a budget... vertex is the next step up.


I agree with BRS their reactors are for carbon and GFO not GFO and bio pellets.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Look at BRS website. There is a video and descriptions. Two reactors are more effective that one dual

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Sig I didnt write my Post proper.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

IME the brs reactors don't allow enough flow for the bio pellets to tumble properly and will cause clumping. The phosban reactors work very well as stated.


----------

